# WILL YOU TEACH ME HOW TO WRAP RODS



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

I WOULD LOVE TO LEARN HOW TO WRAP RODS AND WAS HOPING THAT ONE OF THE PFF MEMBERS WOULD SHOW ME HOW AND STEER ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION. anyone in the pensacola area.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Where are you located at?


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

PENSACOLA OFF OF BARRANCUS AVE


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

We have a member here, Desperado, who has done this in the past, but he hasnt responded in awhile? I've been a little out of touch lately, maybe a more informed member will chime in and let us know Will's status! He has always been willing to give great rod building advice


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

LAST WORD THAT I HEARD WAS HE WAS IN JAIL


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I live a little far away for it to be efficient to teach you how to wrap a rod. Unless you lost something in montgomery, or have a reason to drive all the way up here, I have no problem with showing you how to do it. I will be picking up some blanks and components in the next few weeks and building three rods.


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

HOW LONG DO YOU THINK IT WOULD TAKE TO PICK UP ON THE BASIC TECHNIQUES


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

It will take about an hour of watching to go through the basic steps. Now this will inclued any questions you have and a demonstration of the different steps. I will cover everything from installing the grips and reelseat to doing the underwraps and wrapping the guides.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

It will take about an hour of watching to go through the basic steps. Now this will inclued any questions you have and a demonstration of the different steps. I will cover everything from installing the grips and reelseat to doing the underwraps and wrapping the guides.


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

SO IF I WAS TO COME UP THAT WAY YOU COULD SHOW ME THE BASICS IN AN AFTERNOON


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah without a doubt. Also we can build arod for you if you need one.


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT DEAL. WHAT KIND OF EQUIPMENT SHOULD I BE TRYING TO FIND IN ORDER TO CONTINUE WHEN I GET BACK HOME.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

That is totally up to you. You can go with the route I did and buy a entry level lathe for about 300.00 including shipping, or you can build your own. Right now my buddy is getting ready to build his own. I would recommend going to www.mudhole.com and looking at the lathes they have and than will get you started.


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR THE HELP. IF YOU WOULD LET ME KNOW WHEN IS GOOD FOR YOU I WILL ARRANGE TO BE OFF WORK AND MAKE THE TRIP FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

btt


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## FL_Panhandler (Oct 9, 2007)

FYI, There are a lot of instructional videos on You Tube.


----------

